# انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد



## perlaandraos (26 يونيو 2007)

اولا مرحبا فيكن وعفوا انى كتبت موضوعى هنا لانى لم اقدر ان اكتبه بالمنتدى العام لان ليس لى مشاركات انها اول مشاركة لى 

اولا انا مسيحية كاثوليكية واعتز بدينى 

انا فى شغلى اهرتنى ولح تاتلنى ولح موت كرمال ناقشا 

نحنا المسيحين ليش ما عنا واحد متل اسامة بن لادن او متل الزرقاوى بس يكونو مسيحين ليش ما عنا واحد ينسفلو راسو لوزير الحكومة اللبنانية الساقطة تبعنا لما قرر انو يلغى الجمعة العظيمة من العطل الرسمية 
ليش ما عنا واحد متل الزرقاوى وبن لادن يعملو عمليات تفجير بالدول الاسلامية ليش هنى بس مسمحلن يفجرونا ويسبونا ويحتقرونا ويخوفونا ونحنا متل الجبناء ما منرد علين ومنسكت بس لان يسوع المسيح قال لنا احبو بعضكم وحتى احبو اعدائكن 
طيب سؤال ليس المسيح ما عندو غيرى عا دينو عا انونو لى تعذب كرمالو ليس حتلنا هل الحجرين بطريئنا اللى هما احبو اعدائكم ومن ضربك على خدك الايمن در له الايسر 
ولك اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ لو مش موجودين هل الجملتين اى ل والله والله والله شاهد عليى لكنت عملت مجموعة ارهابية مسيحية اضيت على نصف السعودية بضربة واحدة بس ولك هيدى الجملتين بس لى وائفين بحصة بزلعومى وشالين ايدى 

ولك يسوع ما عندو غيرى عدينو ولك المسيحين ما بينغلى دمن لما المسلمسن بعاملونا بالهلطريقة ولك نحنا اكتر منهم بكتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر الدول الغربية كلها مسيحية واذا بدنا نحكى بالنسبة للدول العربية نحنا اذكى منهم بكتيييييير ولك ليش سامحينلن يتصرفوا معنا هيك ولك ليش ما فى واحد ينسفلو راسو للسنيورة لما حكى هالحكى 

ولك الله يرحمك يا الشيخ الشعراوى لو عنا واحد مسيحى متلك لو عنا واحد مسيحى متلو وسمح شو حكى السنيورة اى كان نسفلو راسو ب3 ثوانى حتى قبل ما يفكر بالموضوع

لو طلع واحد مسيحى وقال للمسلمين تعالو لنلغى عطلة عيد الاضحى شو كان صار كانت قامت الدنيا وما نزلتش تانى كان صار فيها الدم للركب

نحنا بيكفينا بئة خوف منن بيكفينا بئة حب فين ومسامحتن خلينا نفرجين اوتنا اوت ايدينا مش اوت محبتنا لان المحبة بهالايام صارت بايخة وموضة قديمة جدا 

ولك ليش ما عنا جمعيات مسيحية متطرفة ليششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش

اذا الله ما بدو يانا نحارب بالقوى من اجل دينا خلى يكون فى ولنو مجموعة تتبرع انها تنزل على جهنم بس المهم نفرجيهن للمسلمين انو نحنا كمان عنا اوى وغيرة على دينا

انا وحياة الصليب والله شاهد علية مستعدى انجل جهنم بخطيئة القتل بس عشرط اقتل اكبر عدد من المسلمين متل ما هنى بيعملو فينا 


كيف هنى لما يفبتلو واحد مسيحى بيطلعو على الجنة 
نحنا اذا اتلنا اى حدا لازم ننزل عجهنم 

ايه معليش بفضل عيش الابدية بجهنم بس دافع عن دينى بلقوى الجسدية وليس بالايمان والمحبة 


عطونى رايكم


----------



## Ramzi (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اول شي برحب فيكي يا perlaandraos بين اخوانك الجداد وبدي احكيلك .... طولي بالك يا بنت يسوع
انا مش معك بالمرة بالكلام الي حكيتيه ...

وكانك بتحكي ... اقتلوهم باسم الله .... كما يقول المسلمون

ما رح احكيلك احبوا اعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم.. ولا رح احكيلك سامحي لانه يسوع طلب منك هيك .......

بس احنا السماح هو صفتنا وطيبتنا ....
بعدين لا تفكري انك تتنازلي عن الجنه علشان تكوني متلهم ... بالعكس بقلبك المسيحي الطيب دايما ً سامحي ولا تنتقمي 
انا عكسك ... انا بفتخر انه ما عنا بن لادن ولا زرقاوي ... انا بفتخر انه صفة الارهابيين منزوعه عنا 
وهي طريقنا للخلاص
يا perlaandraos احنا زوار  بالدنيا ... فخلي زيارتنا خفيفة ...

الرب يحميكي .....


----------



## Moony34 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

أختي العزيزة...
في الحقيقة أنا فهمت محتوي موضوعك وفيه بعض الكلمات مش فاهمها بسبب اللهجة... أنا بصراحة مستغرب جدا من كلامك...
إنتي زعلانه من السيد المسيح لأنه قال أحبوا أعدائكم؟
السيد المسيح قاللنا كده علشان الدنيا متتحولش لغابة مليانة وحوش بتاكل في بعضها...
الله لما كلم اليهود قاللهم عين بعين وسن بسن لأن الإنسان كان لسه بيخطو أولي خطواته نحو معرفة الله ونحو الإنسانية... لكن
السيد المسيح لما أراد أن يرفعنا معه لنصير ملائكة علمنا أن نحب أعدائنا لذلك هو جاء ليكمل وليس لينقض...
إنتي زعلانه من حب الأعداء؟؟؟
حب الأعداء هو فخرنا وهو قوتنا وهو مثال السيد المسيح الذي تركه لنا لكي نتبع خطواته...
لو كان السيد المسيح علمنا أنه عين بعين وسن بسن لما كان هناك جديد ولما كان هناك إكمال للناموس ولذلك دعيت المسيحية بشريعة الكمال...
أنا عارف إنك ربما تكوني كتبتي موضوعك تحت ضغوط عصبية ولكن صدقيني بمحبة الأعداء وبالتسامح يصل الإنسان إلي نقاوة القلب التي تميز أولاد الله عن أولاد العالم..ألا يكفيكي فخرا أننا ندعي أولاد الله؟
أنا آسف إني طولت عليكي
سلام يسوع المسيح يملأ حياتنا جميعاً


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

أولا" أحب أرحب بيكى فى وسط اخواتك وصدقينى انا حاسه بيكى قوى ومش زعلانه من الكلام اللى قلتيه لانك اكيد شايفه معاناه كبيره فى بلدك ........ومفيهاش حاجه لما تحكى مع اخواتك وتطلعى نرفزتك بالكلام ودى حاجه صحيه جدا" ......  ثانيا" وبمنتهى الامانه ليس عيب ابدا" ان تكون المسيحيه دين يدعو للمحبه وذلك ليس نقطة ضعف فيها بالعكس احنا ديننا قوى والهنا قوى ولكن احنا مملكتنا مش ارضيه احنا مسيحنا ملك سماوى فلا يهمنا ابدا" ما يحدث على الارض وكتابنا بيقول ( اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقى للحياه الابدى )... هطلب منك تصلى اكتر واتمسكى بالهك اكتر ..... وفى انتظار مشاركاتك الحلوة لنتعرف بيكى اكتر ...... واهلا" بيكى مره تانيه .


----------



## Ramzi (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

لماذا كل هذا الظلم 
لماذا كل هذا الظلم 
لمــــــــــــــــــــــاذا 
هل لاننا خائفون 
ام لاننا متسامحون 
لا اعتقد اننا خائفون 
اعتقد اننا متسامحون 
لكن الى متى 
نكون متسامحون 
الىىىىىىىىىىى 
متىىىىىىىىىىىى 
تسامحنا عندما اغتصبت بناتنا فى نيجريا 
وايضا عندما هدمت كنائسنا فى العراق 
وايضا عندما تم فصل رؤوس اخواتنا فى اندونسيا 
وايضا عندما احرقت منازلنا 
ونهبت محلاتنا 
واخطتفت بناتنا 
فى مصر 
فا الى متى نظل صامتون 
فهل نحمل بعض الاسلحة 
وندمر بعض الجوامع 
ونقتل بعض الارواح 
وننهب بعض المحلات 
ونغتصب بعض الفتيات 
ونعمل بالاية التى قيلت قديما 
السن بالسن والعين بالعين 
ام نسكت 
ونعمل بالاية التى 
تقول 
يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون 
لا اعرف ماذا افعل 
لكنى اعرف اننى فخور جدا لانى مسيحى 
لانى مسيحى 

انا فخور لانى مسيحى 
انا فخور لانى مسيحى 
وصليبى ماسكة فى ايدى 
ومدام ايمانى جوة فى قلبى 
وبصلى لربى يسوع 
مش ممكن ابدا راح اخاف 
لا من اضهاد 
ولا من الشيطان 
ولو غرقت هينجينى 
ولو عطشت هيسقينى 
ولو فى اتون النار حامينى 
انا فخور لانى مسيحى 
انا مسيحى 
ومش راح اخاف 
مش راح اخاف من سيف على رقبتى 
ولا راح اخاف من نار تكوينى 
قبلى ميت الف شهيد وشهيد 
دافعو عن كلام الانجيل 
وحطو المسيح فى قلبهم 
وبقوة ايمانهم نالو 
اكاليل واكاليل 
يبقى من اية 
انا راح اخاف 
دا انا مسيحى 
وهفضل ادافع عن انجيلى ومسيحى 
ويا ريت اتعزب واتهان 
وبحد السيف 
ابقى شهيد 
واجلس قدام عرش اللة 
وجنبى كل الشهداء 
انا فخور لانى مسيحى 
وحامل صليبى وانجيلى


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اولا اهلا بيكي في المنتدى ونحب نرحب بيكي ياperlaandraos 
واحب اقولك انتى نفسك قلتى ان عدد المسيحيين اكبر من عدد المسلمين تفتكرى ليه ؟ عشان الكل لقى فيه المحبة . السيد المسيح نفسه قال" من ثمارهم تعرفونهم " يعنى القتل والمعاملة السيئة دى من ثمار الشيطان ودين الشيطان لكن المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم لأن المحبة دى من ثمار الروح القدس .
اما بالنسبة لعين بعين وسن بسن دى كانت في البداية لما كان الانسان لسه بعد السقوط . على فكرة غاندى نفسه قال (عين بعين تجعل العالم كله اعمى) تصورى غاندى الانسان توصل للحقيقة دى واسمه انسان ودين الاسلام لم يتوصل للحقيقة دى .
اما بالنسبة لموضوع انك مستعدة تدخلى جهنم و تقتلى افتكر ان انتى بس جواكى غضب نتيجة الاضطهادات اللى بيمر بيها المسيحيين في منطقتنا . احنا هنا في مصر بردة بنتعرض لتعصبات . انا عن نفسي في المدرسة الثانوية كنت ممنوعة من انى البس صليب مع ان حجمه كان صغير . بس تعرفى الاضطهادات دى هتزول وربنا نفسه قال "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني " ... لازم تتخلى عن الغضب دة لأنه مش من صفات المسيحيين وياريت تشيلي فكرة الانتقام دى من راسك عشان بردة دى مش افكار المسيحيين ولا فكرة انسان اصلا دى فكرة الشيطان ودينه وماتنسيش قول الانجيل " ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا " 
وبالمناسبة حلو جدا رد رمزى ودونا ومونى ياريت تستفيدي منهم 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ارووجة (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

في يوم القيامة
كل واحد له حساب
واحنا نوؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح
اللي علمنا على المحبة
القتل والحرب والكراهية  مارح تطلعي ربحانة فيها
واحنا مادخلنا نتدخل بحكم الله
الله عادل  وطبعا عايش بيناتنا وحاسس فينا
وفي يوم القيامة كل شخص له حساب
واحنا هون عالكرة الارضية عايشين فترة صغيرة كتيررررررررررر  نسبة للحياة الأبدية

بقى روقي واعرفي انه حقك وحق كل انسان مسيحي مش ضايع هيك
ولازم تواجهي العدو بالمحبة 
ربنا معاك ومع الجميع


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اولا بحب ارحب بيكى وصت اخواتك يا
perlaandraos
كويس انك فضفضتى عن اللى جواكى وانتى زعلانه قوى ليه 
الكل صدقينى مش انتى بس من الاوضاع اللى احنا شايفنها
بس احنا افضل بكتير من ان يكون عندنا اسامه وغيره 
 يكفى ان مسيحنا فوق الزمان   وهو اللى بيدافع عنا واحنا ساكتين
 بس احنا بنطلبه وهو مبيسبناش  وهو دايما فاكرنا
هو ش اتعذب واتهان واضرب وووووو بس فى الاخر وصل لنهايه الصليب ورفع الخطيه ونقلنا معاه ولا لأه 
يعنى احنا لازم نتعذب زييه ومهما نتعذب مش هنوفى حقه 
وانتى فاكره ساعه القبض عليه ايه اللى حصل  مقابلش العنف بالعنف بل قال
(رد سيفك الى مكانه لأن كل الذين  ياخذون بالسيف  بالسيف يهلكون)
اوعى تفكرى فى اللى فى دماغك ربنا واقف معانا وبيدافع عننا وربنا مابيسبش اولاده
 بدليل قديسينه الموجودين فى  حضنه​


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اولا اهل بك معانا بالمنتديات دي 
وانشاء الله تستمري معانا 

انا مارح اعلق على الموضوع كتير 
رح احكي كلمتين مختصرات 

السيد المسيح بعد كل التعذيب اللي عذبوا فيه اليهود 
وهو على الصليب يتألم 
رفع راسه الى السماء 
وقال : 

إغفر لهم يا أبتي 
فأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون 

السيد المسيح 
اللي تعذب لاجلنا 
واللي ذاق عذاب ما حدا داقه 

كل دا وطلب من الله يغفر لهم 

هو نحنا حنعمل العكس 
لا 
خلي قلبك ابيض 
وبانتظار مواضيعك اللي كلها حب وخير لجميع الناس ​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اولا اهلا بيكي معانا يا perlaandraos

نورتي المنتدي وعايزين نشوف مشاركات تانية كتير

في البداية الحقيقة اول لما قريت كلامك حسيت بحاجة من 2 وسامحيني علي صراحتي 
1- انك مسلمة
2- انك واقعة في مشكلة معينة او تحت ضغط معين
وفيه حاجة 3 دلوقتي جات في زهني انك فكرتي وحسيتي بالظلم واتماديتي في التفكير ووصلك لكدا

يا اختي العزيزة سهل جداا اننا نكره سهل جداا اننا نقتل سهل جداا اننا نبقي اشرار ولكن الصعوبة الحقيقة اننا نكون ابناء الله وندخل من الباب الضيق الصعب فعلا اننا نحول السيف لمحراث ونزرع صعب جداا اننا احب عدوي اللي بيكرهني وبيتمنالي الشر هي دي الصعوبة 
اي واحد ممكن يكون بن لادن بس صعب اي واحد يكون شهيد من شهداء الكنيسة في اي عصر من العصور واي بلد من البلاد لو درستي التاريخ القبطي وانصحك بالموقع ده http://www.coptichistory.org/
هتلاقي اني الاقباط هزموا اكبر مملكة في عصرهم بالسلام والمحبة وحولوها للمسيحية بدون حرب ولا سيف ولا سفك نقطة دماء واحدة بل با ايمانهم ومحبتهم
اختي العزيزة احنا ملح الارض كما قال المسيح عنا هل تريدينا ان نتحول لابن للشيطان ونرفض بنوة الرب الغالية الذي دفع ثمنها بالصلب ؟؟
هل تريدين ان تحتوي المسيحية علي شخص حقير من حثالة البشر مثل بن لادن يقتل الجميع باسم دينه ؟؟
هل هذا ماتريدينه للمسيحية ؟؟؟

فلنتأمل قليلا في ايات الكتاب المقدس ونري ما يرشدنا اليه الروح

" انتم نور العالم.لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل. " ( مت 5: 14 )

شايفة كلام السيد المسيح علينا ؟؟ قال اننا نور العالم ودي من صفات ربنا وهو ده تميزنا اللي مش ممكن نتنازل عنه

" ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم.من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة. " ( يو 8: 12 )

وماذا يعرف عن النور ؟ الا انه نقي !!
هل تريدين هذا النقاء ؟ ام مجرد حثالة قوم ونكرة مثل بن لادن ؟ هل تريدين صفة سمائية ام ارضية ؟ 
هنا لكي الاختيار 
الديانة المسيحية ليس دين ارضي ولكن سماوي

شوفي السيد المسيح بيقول ايه في يوحنا 17

" انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك. 7 والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك.  8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.9 من اجلهم انا اسأل.لست اسأل من اجل العالم بل من اجل الذين اعطيتني لانهم لك. 10 وكل ما هو لي فهو لك.وما هو لك فهو لي وانا ممجد فيهم. 11 ولست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا آتي اليك.ايها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن. 12 حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم احد الا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب.13 اما الآن فاني آتي اليك.واتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم فرحي كاملا فيهم. 14 انا قد اعطيتهم كلامك والعالم ابغضهم لانهم ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم. 15 لست اسأل ان تأخذهم من العالم بل ان تحفظهم من الشرير. 16 ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم. 17 قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق. 18 كما ارسلتني الى العالم ارسلتهم انا الى العالم. 19 ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق "

مارائيك في هذا ؟؟

شوفتي التميز بتاعنا وازاي ربنا افرزنا وقال علينا بكل وضوح اننا لسنا من العالم مثله زي ما قال اننا نور العالم مثله ؟

ممكن دلوقتي تقولي الكلام سهل لاني مش شايف الظلم اللي بتتعرضي له 
بس انا قبطي وعايش في مصر واتمني تكوني عارفة اقباط مصر

واسف علي الاطالة في الرد و مع اني لو فضلت اتكلم مش ها اخلص في الموضوع ده

ربنا معاكي واتمني سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون جواكي زي ما جوه مسييحين كتير ولما يجيلك فكر من الشيطان بالظلم بلاش تتمادي في التفكير فيه علشان لايترسب الاحساس بداخلك بالظلم مما يدفعك الي مشاكل انتي في غني عنها


----------



## يوسف المطرف (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

انا وحياة الصليب والله شاهد علية مستعدى انجل جهنم بخطيئة القتل بس عشرط اقتل اكبر عدد من المسلمين متل ما هنى بيعملو فينا 
-------------------------------------------------

*برد على هالنقطه مال الاخت القويه 0000  اذا  تبين تتبرعين وتصيرين قاتله00 هذا مايجوز

وعندي لج خوش راااي اذا تبين تصيرين  مجرمه وتقتلين المسلمين اوكي

اعطيج عنواني واسمي الكامل او عطيني عنوانج واسمج الكامل انتي تعالي الكويت او انا اجي لج اي مكان

وبلشي فيني انا ونشوووف هل كلامج  جد ولا بس كلام فااضي  00 وانا جدي بكلامي ومافيها غشمره


يبا خلي عنج هالحجي دم وذبح وقتل 000والقوة بالعقل  والاخلاق والتسامح مو بالقتل 000*


----------



## asula (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

انا اولا برحب بيكي بالمنتدى 
وبرحب بيكي كاخت جديدة بين اخوانك 
الي حكيتي بي احزن قلبي
برغم انا اسمع هالكلام كثير من مسيحيين واسلام
بس انا حقولك شي
احنا بطبعنا متسامحين من الولادة 
لان موجود بوجهنا نور المسيح
وانا عايشة بالعراق 
وشفت امور بتمنى ما في احد يشوفها من القتل والنهب والاغتصاب
تعرفي احنا قوتنا بهل الشي
انا اكثر وحدة فرحت ان الرب يسوع حط شوكة كبيرة جداا بوجه الارهاب 
احنا مش ضعفاء
ولا جبناء
احنا القوة بعينها 
لان ما في مسلم واحد يوجهلو ضربة صغيرة ويسكت
لازم يعمل مشاكل وياخذ حقو
بس احنا الرب ياخذ حقنا 
لان هو قوي جداا 
واحنا مجرد زوار على الارض 
واحنا مكانا فوق يم يسوع 
لان هو حياتنا
والي بيصير على الارض من بن لادن والي يتبعوه
هذولة مجرد اشخاص ينفذون دينهم 

لا تزعلي بالعكس كوني فخورة 
انك مسيحية وان النور كلو موجود معكي 
صلي للرب يسوع ان يكون سلام على الارض


----------



## أرزنا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*سلام المسيح:*

*أولا أنا سأبدأ الرد على عنوان موضوعك " أنا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال سؤال واحد"*
* أتمنى عليك أن تشتريكي في المنتدى كرمال يسوع المسيح ، أن تطلعي على مواضيع المنتدى تستفيدي منها وتفيدي الناس والأصحاب الذين حولك؟ تستفيدي من خبرات الأعضاء ومن مواضيعهم في كل فروع المنتدى ونحن نستفيد منك ومن تعليمك وخبراتك في الحياة لأننا كلنا مهما تعلمّنا نبقى بحاجة للمعرفة.*

*ثانيا : بالنسبة لرئيس الحكومة وعطلة يوم الجمعة هذا قرار اتخذ باجماع من كل الوزراء من حوالي سنة وفي الأسبوع الماضي اتصل رئيس الحكومة بغبطة البطريرك وعدّلوا القرار وبقي يوم الجمعة العظيمة عطلة رسميّة في لبنان وهذا كان من اسبوع تماما؟؟؟؟ أمّا اذا كنت ترغبين الاتصال برئيس الحكومة ليستقبلك في مكتبه ويشرح لك أكثر هذا هو رقم رئاسة مجلس الوزراء(0961/1/983022-*
*033*
*024 *
*بيروت لبنان واذا بتحبي أنا أخدك لمكتب رئيس الوزراء بتتفهمي معه؟.*
*ثالثا: اذا كنت مسيحية فعلا وصدر منك ما صدر في سؤالك تجاه المسلمين وانت بتتمني يكون في عندنا واحد مثل بن لادن وغيره وهذا سؤالك ؟؟؟ الأخوة ردّوا عليك فيما هو الكفاية ........*​*ولكن يا أختي أنا أدعوك أولا لقراءة الانجيل بتمعن، وأي أية لا تفهمينها أطرحيها على الأعضاء في المنتدى ونحن ننقاش معك؟؟ لأن من يقرأ الانجيل ويفهم يسوع المسيح يتغيّر في داخله في شعوره في قلبه ويصبح شخصا آخر في مجتمعه ويقول المثل "الإناء ينضح مما فيه" الحمد لله انك قلت ما في قلبك ولكن أتمن عليك بأت تدخلي الى قلبك ما هو في الانجيل ولآنك دخلت المنتدى فيه تتلقين كل المساعدة المهم  نتذكر أننا تعمدنا باسم الثالوث الأقدس وعمادنا يعني الولادة الثانية  من الروح القدس أي نصبح أخوة ليسوع المسيح وأبناء لله الآب ويسوع قال من أمن بي وان مات فسيحيا وفي مكان أخر قال لنا كونوا قديسين كما أن أبوكم السماوي قدوس.*
*اذا نحن دعينا للقداسة وليس للقتل و.........*
*أنا فهمتك وفهمت طرحك وأقدر زعلك وسأعتبره ردة فعل عفوية لما يحصل في لبنان ولكن انشاألله تكون ردة الفعل هذه مفتاحا لك للتتعرفي على يسوع المسيح وعمق تعاليمه.*
* وفي النهاية شكرا لك وللأعضاء على ردودهم استفيدي منها ؟؟؟*


----------



## mase7ya (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

انا برضوا بحس متلك بس برضوا لازم نتحمل انا فى كتير مرات بتيجلى هيك افكار وبحس انو  اية الى مخلينا نتحمل كل هذا لية وكلوا على الفاضى مش شايفين نتيجة غير انو احنا بنسمع كلام بيقتلنا  فى اليوم الف مرة  ..........  بس انتى حاولى مااتفكرى وما اتخلى فكرة مواجهه الكرة بالكرة والقتل بالقتل اتسيطر عليكى


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

كوبتك انت رائع 

بجد انت رائع 
ما بعرف شو بدي احكي 
بس وسائل جمدة للشرح 

بس بدي اقول الرب يكون بعونكن يا اقباط مصر 
فعلا الكل يعرف اللي انتوا بتعانوا منه في مصر 

اصلا كل المسيحيين بالبلدان العربية مظلومين 

اخص بالتعليق ايضا سوريا 
وانت يا كوبتك بتعرف شو يعني المسيحي بسوريا 

​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*الاخت العزيزة سلام لك ونعمة 
اولا اريد ان افكر الجميع بأن قوة المسيحية تكمن في ضعف افرادها (وقوة الهها) اذن نحن ليس لنا اي نزاع ارضي سوى مع ابليس .
ثانيا الديانات الاخرى تحتاج الى اشخاص تدافع عن دينها 
لكن المسيحية هي ديانة الهها هو الذي يدافع عنها 
ولاتنسوا ان يهوة ديان الارض والسماء عندما ارتضى ان يأخذ صورة انسان (الم يسامح صاليبه ) 
ورئيس شمامسته استفانموس (الم يطلب من الرب عدم اقامة خطية رجمه )
ورسوله العظيم بولس (الم يصلي الى قاطع رأسه ) 
ومن اجل ذلك انتشرت المسيحية انتشرت لان هذا الدين لم يؤخذ بالسيف 
كما قال اله المجد لبطرس (كل ما أخذ بالسيف فالبسيف يهلك )
وتذكروا قول الروح القدس على لسان الرسول بولس (تكمن قوتي في ضعفي لاني حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي )
وتذكروا قول الرب يسوع سيكون لكم في هذا العالم ضيث لكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم )
لذا نحن نثق في وعده ونتمسك بكلامه لان الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون )*


----------



## bonguy (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اختي perlaandraos سيبك من كل واحد رد لأن الاقباط وكل المسيحيين العرب الزمن والاضطهادات خليتهم مش قادرين يقوموا بحركه ايجابيه بدل النواح ( سامحوني دي الحقيقه ) ....... والاخ الباشا اللي اسمه يوسف يروح يشوفله حد يصحيه من احلام اليقظه بتاعته ( قصدي احلام الرعب الاسلامي )...طيب هي يا عمو بنت متقدرش تعمل حاجه زي انت ما بتقول انا بقي راجل وممكن اولع فيك انت واللي جابك اشطي يابا؟......بس انا موسخش ايدي علي ناس زيك....وبعدين يا اخت perlaandraos انا انصحك بحاجه احسن من تنظيم جماعه ارهابيه لأنك مش هتقدري عليها.....احسن حاجه تعمليها خلفي اولاد وارميهم في الشارع وبعد ما يكبروا هتفتخري بأنك خلفتيهم لأن الصياعه هي الحل.

بيشوي


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*إن لم يتألم الأبرار على أيدي الأشرار 

فكيف يدان الأشرار على شرهم

المتكلم معك متألم (لأكثر من 20 سنة في عمله) 
لكن يعطيني الله فهما وحكمة أكثر من الجميع*

*رو 8:17  فان كنا اولادا فاننا ورثة ايضا ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح.ان كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد ايضا معه


 1بط 2:21  لانكم لهذا دعيتم فان المسيح ايضا تألم لاجلنا تاركا لنا مثالا لكي تتبعوا خطواته.
 1بط 2:23  الذي اذ شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضا واذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل. 1بط 4:1  فاذ قد تألم المسيح لاجلنا بالجسد تسلحوا انتم ايضا بهذه النية.فان من تألم في الجسد كفّ عن الخطية*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*الأستاذ / يوسف المطرف

النتدى ليس منتدي تحديات

لكن فيه نعرف الله ....  ونحبه ...... ونطيع كلامه*


----------



## ghawy_111 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

الاخت العزيزة فى المسيحية الرب يباركك
والمسيح يحميكى وعاوز اقولك انى معاكى
اه نسمع كلام المسيح ونتسامح اه لكن
نتسامح بهبل لا نتسامح بعبط لا نتسامح
من غير مانحسس غيرنا ان احنا برغبتنا
سامحناه لا والف لا والف لا نتسامح بس 
المهم غيرنا يعرف ان احنا سامحناه من
غير ذل من غير لوى دراع انما اللى بقوله
السيد الفاضل احبوا اعدائكم ده كان فى 
العصور الاولى للمسيحية ايام الاضهاد
وايام ماكن الله بيتمجد كتير انما دلوقتى
عصر الاستشهاد انتهى واحنا عدونا ده
مش زى الرومان اللى كانوا يجهلوا اى شيىء
عن الديانة المسيحية  انما عدونا ده غير
الرومان عارف كل شيىء عن المسيحية
ورغم ذلك مش عاوز يسمع عنها اى حاجة
فاهمين مش جاهلين يبقى ازاى نتسامح 
معاهم بسزاجة ازاى نتسامح وهم واخدين
بالهم ان احنا مذلولين مش محبين مرغمين
مش راضيين غصب عننا مش محبة منا
ده احنا السبب فيه علشان مش يد واحدة
مافيش محبة تربطنا ببعض زى عصر الاستشهاد


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

كلااااامي لصاااحبه الموضوع...

انتي على بااااالك ان احنااا المسلمين مفتخرين بالااااشكاااال ذيك..
اسااامه ولااا الزرقاااااوي...
الله يحاااسبهم صح بس للعلم احنااااا منهم برئيين...
والجهااااد في ااالدين الااااسلاامي مختلف عن الللي مثلوه...
ضاااربين بعرض ااالحاائط كل ما نصت عليه الااياات القراانيه والتعاااليم التي ارشدناا اليهااا محمد في التعاااامل مع غير ااالمسلمين المسسالمين او ااالعزل او النساااء والاااطفااال...

وبعدين تعااااالي من قاااال انهم مو موجدين في المسيحيه...
هم كثير ومتوااااجدين في كل دين....
على اختلااااف طرقهم...
واللبيب بالااااشاره يفهم..

تحياتي

اياااااااااان


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*هل تتكلم عن أفراد أم تتكلم عن المسيحية*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

وهل صاحبه الموضوع تكلمت عن افراد ام عن الاسلام؟؟!!

ايااااااان


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اختي العزيزة   perlaandraos   انتم المسيحيين تعانون من دولة محتلة واحدة  وتتحدثون عن المسامحة  وعن الدين والايمان والمسيح  اوك 

 هل  نحن نحتل خمس دول مرة وحدة  اوك اوك اوك 

فلننظر في العراق يتم تفخيخ شاحنات بمتفجرات قوية جدا تزرع في شاحنات عراقية مسروقة  ويتم ربط سجين خلف المقود سجين عراقي (( مسلم )) يقيد خلف مقود الشاحنة ويتم التحكم بها عن طريق ريموت كنترول ويوجهونها الى اسواق مشبعة بالناس الابرياء ويتم تفجيرها داخل السوق الشعبيي هذه جرائم لا يتركبها سوا الكفرة وانتم تنفذونها بدون رحمة ما هذه الافعال الشنيعة مقابر جماعية تحت رعاية **** وحوش بيولوجية تطلق بالشوارع  قتل ليلي ودفن جماعي واخفاء هويات  هذه حربكم


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



فلسطيني مسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اختي العزيزة   perlaandraos   انتم المسيحيين تعانون من دولة محتلة واحدة  وتتحدثون عن المسامحة  وعن الدين والايمان والمسيح  اوك
> 
> ...




اي صح كلامك
مثل ما احنة ربطنا بن لادن و خليناه يفجر و يقتل بالناس :new2:
احنة اللي خلينه الزرقاوي يفجر و يقتل:dntknw:
احنة اللي خلينة حزب الله و المسلميين اارهابيين يقتلون:dntknw:
صح؟؟؟؟
ذنب اقبح من فعل :new2:
استحي على نفسك 
خلي شوية مستحى 
و فكر قبل ما تكتب لانه بعدين الناس راح تضحك عليك 

:yaka:


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> وهل صاحبه الموضوع تكلمت عن افراد ام عن الاسلام؟؟!!
> 
> ايااااااان



هو سالك سوال 
لا تتهربي
 :new2:

العقل نعمة 


:yaka:


----------



## asula (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

شنو يعني هسة الي صار بالعراق المسيحيين سووها 
لا مستحيل صدك تحجي؟؟
لو دتتشاقة
ليش الى هسة شفت مسيحي ارهابي ؟؟
لو شفت مسيحي لازم الرشاشات وديفجر نفسة
اني من العراق
والمشكلة كلها منكم
السني يقتل الشيعي بحجة كافر
والشيعي يقتل السني بحجة كافر
واحنا المسيحيين ضعنا بينكم
وطبعا المثل شنو يكول اني على ابن عمي واني وابن عمي على الغريب
يعني احنا صرنا غربة من العراق والعراق اصلا قبل ما انوجدتو كنا احنا موجودين
اكعد اعوج واحجي عدل
بن لادن اكيد مسيحي مو
لو الزرقاوي مسيحي؟؟
شنو هالمهزلة يقتلون القتيل ويمشون بجنازتة


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اوك  الجيش الامريكي والبريطاني والخ اليس هؤولاء مسيحيين اوك العمليات التي تنفذ ليست دينية انما هية سياسية \\\\\ خارج الموضوع \\\\ اوك المهم احنا مسلمين لما يجي كافر حاقد على الاسلام ويدسو على اعمال دموية يغسل العقل يخرج النعومة والطافة والاحترام ويضع الحقد والكراهية والتعصب ان الذين يتعصبون ويقتلون بغير سبب هم كافرين سواء كانو مسلمين او لا ان الاسلام مبني على التسامح والاخلاق الحسنة 
وانا نفسي اعترف لكم ان الحركات الاسلامية جيدة لانها اسلامية ولا يوجد بها تعصب منية على دين الاسلام الصحيح وليس التعصب والتهجم والقتل والتعذيب الشعب العراقي عانا كثيرا وما يحدث الان هو مخططات امريكية امريكية امريكية مخطط لها يتم التشبيك بين الطائفيين والسنة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

الهم اني رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا 
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

حزب الله  هو حزب مقاومة وهو يدافع عن ارضه المحتلة  وانه على حق وان الفلسطينيين على حق وانا العراقيين على حق وان البنانيين على حق وان راية لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله هي على حق


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



فلسطيني مسلم قال:


> اوك  الجيش الامريكي والبريطاني والخ اليس هؤولاء مسيحيين اوك العمليات التي تنفذ ليست دينية انما هية سياسية \\\\\ خارج الموضوع \\\\ اوك المهم احنا مسلمين لما يجي كافر حاقد على الاسلام ويدسو على اعمال دموية يغسل العقل يخرج النعومة والطافة والاحترام ويضع الحقد والكراهية والتعصب ان الذين يتعصبون ويقتلون بغير سبب هم كافرين سواء كانو مسلمين او لا ان الاسلام مبني على التسامح والاخلاق الحسنة
> وانا نفسي اعترف لكم ان الحركات الاسلامية جيدة لانها اسلامية ولا يوجد بها تعصب منية على دين الاسلام الصحيح وليس التعصب والتهجم والقتل والتعذيب الشعب العراقي عانا كثيرا وما يحدث الان هو مخططات امريكية امريكية امريكية مخطط لها يتم التشبيك بين الطائفيين والسنة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> الهم اني رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا
> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله



مثل ما قلت مخططات امريكية لكن هل الكتاب المقدس امر بذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل ديينا امر بذلك؟؟؟ هاذي افعال ليس من الدين المسيحي لكن من افعال اشخاص يتحكم بها الشيطان
لذلك ليس لك اي حجة بان تتهجم و تقول اتم و انتم!! 
بعكس قرانكم اذا امركم بان لا تحبونا و امركم بالجهاد و اللي يقتل الغير مسلم يروح للجنة و اشياء كثيرة 
:yaka:


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



jesus=love قال:


> هو سالك سوال
> لا تتهربي
> :new2:
> 
> ...



اوااااافقك الراااي فعسى الله ااان يرزقك ايااااه..

تحيااااااااتي


ايااااااااااان


----------



## snow_white7 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



> Coptic Man قال:
> 
> 
> > في البداية الحقيقة اول لما قريت كلامك حسيت بحاجة من 2 وسامحيني علي صراحتي
> ...


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اوااااافقك الراااي فعسى الله ااان يرزقك ايااااه..
> 
> تحيااااااااتي
> 
> ...




انتي محتاجة العقل لان السؤال انسال لك جاوبية لكن لا تسالي السؤال مرة ثانية!! 
و عجبي :new2:


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



snow_white7 قال:


> > Coptic Man قال:
> >
> >
> > > في البداية الحقيقة اول لما قريت كلامك حسيت بحاجة من 2 وسامحيني علي صراحتي
> > ...


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



jesus=love قال:


> انتي محتاجة العقل لان السؤال انسال لك جاوبية لكن لا تسالي السؤال مرة ثانية!!
> و عجبي :new2:




وانت ايش اللي حاااارق دمك ...:dntknw:

خل الااادمي يرد وانااا اجاااوبه...
:beee:


تحياااتي:smil12:

اياااااااااااان


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> وانت ايش اللي حاااارق دمك ...:dntknw:
> 
> خل الااادمي يرد وانااا اجاااوبه...
> :beee:
> ...



لا مو حارق دمي ولا شي
بس انا بكيفي اعلق على الشي اللي اريده و اصحح الاخطاء اللي انتي و امثالج يسونها علشان لا يردون :t33:
لو انتي عندج مانع؟:smil12:

:yaka:


----------



## سلامو نعمة (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

_





perlaandraos قال:


> اولا مرحبا فيكن وعفوا انى كتبت موضوعى هنا لانى لم اقدر ان اكتبه بالمنتدى العام لان ليس لى مشاركات انها اول مشاركة لى
> 
> اولا انا مسيحية كاثوليكية واعتز بدينى
> 
> ...



 السلام اعليكم و رخمة  الله 
 اهلا بك اختي الفاضلة  perlaandraos
هده هي اول مشاركة لك  وكانت  مشاركة  قوية   ضد  دين  للاسلام  
احترم   لك رايك للانك  اختي  لو تعرفين  تعاليم الاسلام  لما  هجمت  هده  الهجمة  الشرشة   على الاسلام  والدي  كانت  رؤيتك حوله  من   خلال افراد  و ليس جماعات  كا الزرقاوي و اسامة  بن  لادن فانت  نسبت   اعمالهم الى  المسلمين  كافة 
و قلت بانك  سوف تقتلين المسلميت اجمع و لو  كان دالك  سببا  في  دخول جهنم

 اختي ان الاسلام  بريئ من  كل  اعمال التقجير و الارهاب و ما يقع  للاخواننا في  لبنان  و  في  العراق 
اتمنى الا  تجمعي بين اعمال  فرد و تنسبيه  للمسلمين

اتمنى  ان  تقبلي مروري اختي و باقي الاعضاء الكرام 
  اخوكم المغربي  المسلم  عبد  الصمد
[S
ياابن ادم لا تخاف من ذي سلطان مادام سلطاني وملكي لايزول لاتخاف من فوات الرزق مادامت خزائني مملؤه لاتنفذ ابدا. خلقت الاشياء كلها من اجلك وخلقتك من اجلي فسر في طاعتي يطيعك كل شئ.لي عليك فريضه ولك علي رزق فان خالفتني في فريضتي لن اخالفك في رزقك . وان رضيت بما قسمته لك ارحت قلبك وان لم ترضي بما قسمته لك فوعزتي وجلالي لآسلطن عليك الدنيا تركض فيها ركض الوحوش في البريه ولا ينالك منها الا ما قسمته لك وكنت عندي مذموما IZE="6"][/SIZE]


----------



## سلامو نعمة (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



jesus=love قال:


> اي صح كلامك
> مثل ما احنة ربطنا بن لادن و خليناه يفجر و يقتل بالناس :new2:
> احنة اللي خلينه الزرقاوي يفجر و يقتل:dntknw:
> احنة اللي خلينة حزب الله و المسلميين اارهابيين يقتلون:dntknw:
> ...


 السلام ا عليكم 
 اختي jesus=love اي ناس  ستضحك  عليه السنا في ضيافتكم  انتم  المسيحيين  
الدين  المسيحي  يحترم  حرية التعبير و  لا  يضحك  من  اي  احد   
شكرا لك  اختي على   اخلاقك  العالية  و  على ا  سلوب حوارك


ياابن ادم لا تخاف من ذي سلطان مادام سلطاني وملكي لايزول لاتخاف من فوات الرزق مادامت خزائني مملؤه لاتنفذ ابدا. خلقت الاشياء كلها من اجلك وخلقتك من اجلي فسر في طاعتي يطيعك كل شئ.لي عليك فريضه ولك علي رزق فان خالفتني في فريضتي لن اخالفك في رزقك . وان رضيت بما قسمته لك ارحت قلبك وان لم ترضي بما قسمته لك فوعزتي وجلالي لآسلطن عليك الدنيا تركض فيها ركض الوحوش في البريه ولا ينالك منها الا ما قسمته لك وكنت عندي مذموما


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

حبيبتى انت ليه زعلانه احنا نقول افرحى بالرب كل حين ونقول ايضا افرحى اولا مرحبا بك بين اهلك وناسك لكن كلمه فى ودنك هو مش كده الكتاب المقدس بيتحقق (فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لاننا لسنا من العالم )يبقى ايه اللى يزعل وبعدين صلى انت واطلبى الرب من قلبك وهو يدبر كل امور حياتك فقط ادعيه زى مقال لمرثا تنظرين خلاصه لانه يعتنى بنا ويترك الضيقات حتى نصرخ اليه ويزكى ايماننا لنا وطن تانى مش من العالم هذا رجائنا


----------



## سلامو نعمة (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



jesus=love قال:


> لا مو حارق دمي ولا شي
> بس انا بكيفي اعلق على الشي اللي اريده و اصحح الاخطاء اللي انتي و امثالج يسونها علشان لا يردون :t33:
> لو انتي عندج مانع؟:smil12:
> 
> :yaka:



من قال لك  ان   حزب الله  ارهابي 
اداكان   ارهابيا  فبمادا  ننعت  اسرائيل  التي  تقتل و  تهجر 
ام  ان  حزب  الله   حزب  اسلامي


----------



## snow_white7 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



Coptic Man قال:


> snow_white7 قال:
> 
> 
> > > يا ساتر عليكي يا سنو وانتي واقفة علي الواحدة كدا :smil13:
> ...


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



jesus=love قال:


> لا مو حارق دمي ولا شي
> بس انا بكيفي اعلق على الشي اللي اريده و اصحح الاخطاء اللي انتي و امثالج يسونها علشان لا يردون :t33:
> لو انتي عندج مانع؟:smil12:
> 
> :yaka:




اااخطااااء!!!!!!!
انااا وامثااالي يسونهااا؟؟؟:smil13::dntknw:

على اااالعموم ااااصااابعك اللي على الكيبورد ...:dance:

تحيااااتي 

ايااااااااااااااان


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اااخطااااء!!!!!!!
> انااا وامثااالي يسونهااا؟؟؟:smil13::dntknw:
> 
> على اااالعموم ااااصااابعك اللي على الكيبورد ...:dance:
> ...



اصابعي على الكيبورد شنو؟ :smil12:


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اااخطااااء!!!!!!!
> انااا وامثااالي يسونهااا؟؟؟:smil13::dntknw:
> 
> على اااالعموم ااااصااابعك اللي على الكيبورد ...:dance:
> ...



اصابعي على الكيبورد شنو؟ :smil12:


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*بأبي انت وأمي 

رجاء إكتب عربي لكي نفهمك*


----------



## man4truth (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*البقاء للى يسامح أكتر​*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



fredyyy قال:


> *بأبي انت وأمي
> 
> رجاء إكتب عربي لكي نفهمك*



وااالله اللي اناااا قااااعده ااااكتبه عربي ....
ولاا انت شااايف حاااجه ثااانيه..

تحيااااتي

اياااااان


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



jesus=love قال:


> اصابعي على الكيبورد شنو؟ :smil12:



يعني اانت حر باااللي تسويه...
بس حل عن سماااي..

تحياتي..

ايااااان


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*بأبي انت وأمي *

*في حروف مكررة في كلامك تفق كلامك معناه*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

تقصد الاااااالف؟؟؟

اناااا ااحب اااستخدمه كذااا...

تحياااتي

ايااااان


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> يعني اانت حر باااللي تسويه...
> بس حل عن سماااي..
> 
> تحياتي..
> ...



احل عن سمااك
يا اخي هذا منبر حر اعلق على اللي انا اريده
انتي ليش حارقة دمك ؟؟ :beee:

عجيب 

هذا اخر تعقيب مني الك علشان هذا الموضوع مو شات ولا دردشة و عشان يكون ليا ذوووق:smil12:


:yaka:


----------



## jakymagdy (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلى كاذبين افرحوا و تهللوا لان اجركم عظيم فى السموات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم (متى11:5) و عايزه اقولك ان يسوع المسيح مش محتاج حد يدافع عنه او تقتلى حد علشانه ..................... وانتى عنده اغلى من اى اهانة ليه فانت هتزعليه اكتر لو قتلتى حد ودخلتى النار و مروحتيش عنده:new5: و صلى و اقراى الانجيل:696ks:


----------



## djameloz (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اليس هتلر مسيحي اليس من اشعل الحرب العلمية الاولى والثانية اليسو مسيحين نعم مسيحين ولكن المسيح لم يامر بهذا  هكذا عندنا بن لادن الم ترو ماذا جرى في الجزائر من جراء هذا الفكر 200الف قتيل
الاسلام لايامر بالقتل ان قتل عندكم 100   عندنا 200الف من المسلمين 17  من المسيحين في الجزائر وحدها     تعالو مع  جورش بوش وبلير مسيحين كم قتيل في العراق 700 الف قتيل في 4سنوات المسيح يسوع عليه الصلاة والسلام بريء من اعمالهم كما هو بريء محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام  ارجو الدقة والموضوعية  المسيحة والاسلام بعيدين عن هذه الاعمال  هتلر بن لادن بوش  =ارهاب


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*لقد أوصانا المسيح فقال

 1بط 2:17  اكرموا الجميع.احبوا الاخوة.خافوا الله.اكرموا الملك

تيموثاوس الاولى 1
 1  فاطلب اول كل شيء ان تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وتشكرات لاجل جميع الناس
 2  لاجل الملوك وجميع الذين هم في منصب لكي نقضي حياة مطمئنة هادئة في كل تقوى ووقار.
 3  لان هذا حسن ومقبول لدى مخلّصنا الله*


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

*ما اجمل وصايا المسيح عندما تملئ القلب

روميه 12
 17  لا تجازوا احدا عن شر بشر.معتنين بامور حسنة قدام جميع الناس
 18  ان كان ممكنا فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس
 19  لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء بل اعطوا مكانا للغضب.لانه مكتوب لي النقمة انا اجازي يقول الرب.
 20  فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه.لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه.
 21  لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير*


----------



## الهمس الطائر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

مازا فعل لكم المسلمين لتكروهم بهذه الطريق انت لستم بملا ولا نحن بملا نحن بيننا من يقتل وانت بينكم من يقت واليهود بينهم من يقتل وانتم فيكم اهل خير ونحن واليهود فيهم اهل خير مازا فعلنا لكم لكى تكرهونا 
نحن والله العظيم نحبكم فى الله لاننا ماشوفناش منكم اى شى وحش وانا كان ليا زميل ميسحى وكان كويس معايا اوى وانا كنت كويس معاه كل مكان فى الكويس وفيه الوحش وكل ديانى فيها ناس كويسة وناس وحشة 
فانتم لماذا تكرهون المسلمين ماذا فعلنا لكم ....؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## الســـiboـاحر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

اذا بتسمحولي انو جاوب على الاختperlaandraos
بما انو انا مسلم وجديد هون متلا
نحنا ابدا مانا فخورين انو عنه حفنه من المجرمين والارهابيين واولن بن لادن والزرقاوي
يلي عم يعملو كل ما يغضب الله باسم الاسلام والله الاسلام بريئ منن
هدول مجموعات عم يقدرو يسيطرو على عقول بعض الجهال من الشباب الجاهل الكتير عنا منن وفي مناطقنا (يعني عم يصيدون بالمياه العكره) ويجندون لمصالحن تحت اسم جنود الله
اختي الاسلام دين المسامحه (قصدي الاسلام الحق)مو الديرج هلق 
نحنا ابدا مو مع الي عم يعملوه بكل مكان المجموعات الارهابيه هي
بالعكس نحنا بنحسد كل واحد فيكن ادر على ضبط نفسو ويبعد عن الظلم والظالمين
اختي بترجاكي لاتحكي بشموليه عن الاسلام
يعني مافي داعي لتكرهينا هيك نحنا عنا احد اركان الايمان انو نامن بالكتب السماويه والانجيل احد الكتب
وخاتمتها القرأن الكريم
الاديان كلا مضمون واح وشملا الاسلام بدين الواحد
بتمنا غضبك هاد وكرهك هاد مايتجاوز قلمك ولاتنضمي لصف الظلام المحسوبين علينا الاسلام
والكن كل تقديري واحترامي
.
.


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: انا بس اشتركت بالمنتدى كرمال اسال سؤال واحد*

حبيبتي .. 

بلاش العصبية هاي يا عيني

و انتي الصراحة مش فاهمة شو هية المسيحية اصلا ..  انتي فقط متعصبة لشي مابتعرفي شو هوة اصلا

المسيحية مش دين و عدد و لازم ندافع عنها و هيك 

الهدف من المسيحية شو ؟ انو الناس بيعرفو محبة ربنا و بيحبو و بيحبو اخوانهم البشر و يعملو خير بل بشرية بهدف الحصول على رضا الله و استحقاق بنوته و نيل ملكوت الله .. و فيش مشكلة لو انقتلنا كلنا .. مو هاي المشكلة عيوني انتي

المشكلة اذا رحنا لجهنم .. هون المشكلة ..


----------

